# accro à / accro de?



## E-J

Bonjour les amis francophones! Il y a une petite question que je me pose depuis un moment. 

J'ai une copine qui adore le chocolat, au point où elle ne peut pas s'en passer - c'est comme une drogue pour elle. Devrais-je dire ...

Elle est accro au chocolat 
Elle est accro du chocolat 
C'est une accro du chocolat
C'est une accro au chocolat ...?

Je voudrais savoir si *accro à *et *accro de *sont interchangeables, que le mot "accro" fasse office d'adjectif (_addicted _to chocolate) ou de substantif (_a _chocolate _addict_ ou chocoholic).


----------



## Agnès E.

*Elle est* accro *au* chocolat
*C'est une* accro *du* chocolat

Mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi, hein !! 


PS : on dit _au point qu'elle_...


----------



## E-J

Merci, Agnès. C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, jusqu'au moment où j'ai décidé de faire des recherches sur le web, quand je suis tombée sur d'autres exemples qui m'ont laissée perplexe.

J'ai trouvé:

"ils diffusent un parfum de vanille qui dégoûterait *les plus accros de *barres chocolatées"
http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/nutrition/mag_2000/mag0728/nu_2079_patch_vanille.htm

Et pourtant, j'ai trouvé aussi:

"Bien entendu, *les plus accros au *HomeCinéma auront ..."
http://thedvdexperience.online.fr/page_actu.php3

"Enfin, *les plus accros au *débat sont les proches de l’UDF (71 %)"
http://www.humanite.presse.fr/journal/2005-05-18/2005-05-18-634479

D'ailleurs, n'est-il pas employé comme substantif dans l'exemple suivant? Alors, pourquoi cet _au _prend-il la place du _du_? (Du-du-du-du ...!)

"Bonne nouvelle pour *les accros au *chocolat"
http://www.choco-club.com/actuchoc2000.html

Je n'y comprends plus rien!


----------



## beri

moi je sais pourquoi: parce que tu l'as entendu un paquet de fois et que donc tu le sais. C'est comme ça qu'on apprend les langues  une langue bien parlée sort toute seule sans réfléchir 
sinon je confirme la réponse d'Agnès!


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour,

Il me semble que dans un cas, accro est utilisé comme adjectif et dans l'autre comme substantif. qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## beri

C'est une bonne question, à laquelle je ne saurais apporter de réponse manichéenne.
je serais tenté de dire oui, mais j'en viens à douter quand je prends les exemples suivants:

_un mordu de mécanique_
_ce type est un marrant!_

ni "mordu" ni "marrant" ne sont des noms et pourtant ils sont utilisés après l'article indéfini. Donc je doute  
Je pense que si on peut dire "je suis un accro" sans rien après, "accro" peut être un nom commun. Sinon, je pencherais plutôt pour le non.


----------



## beri

E-J said:
			
		

> Je n'y comprends plus rien!


ah, tu sais, le français...  il est souvent mal employé et aussi souvent très tordu. je pense que quelques-unes des phrases que tu as données sont moyennement correctes.

Sinon, pour continuer le débat sur la "substantivité" d'accro, dans ton dernier exemple
_Bonne nouvelle pour *les accros au *chocolat_
"accros" est ici _definitely_ un adjectif


----------



## E-J

Alors _du _et _au_, sont-ils tous les deux admissibles dans ce dernier exemple?

"Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *du *chocolat" --> Good news for chocolate lovers

"Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *au *chocolat" --> Good news for the chocolate-loving (pas très naturel en anglais, mais j'essaye de trouver une expression équivalente pour traduire l'"adjectivité" du mot "accros" ici).


----------



## geve

Je suis d'accord avec Beri sur le "ah tu sais le français..."  
Ici, "accro" est une apocope (oh le beau mot !), issue de "accroché" et donc, un adjectif. Mais il a tendance à se "substantiviser", avec des usages encore flous du coup...

Je pense que ce qu'il faut entendre dans la 2è phrase pour qu'elle soit correcte est :
Bonne nouvelle pour (les gens qui sont) accros au chocolat


----------



## E-J

Merci geve. Dans ce cas, êtes-vous d'accord que "Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *du *chocolat" pourrait également exister?


----------



## zonbette

adjectif: être abonné *à* un forum
substantif: être *un* abonné fidèle *du* forum untel


----------



## patricknuyttens

La difficulté de définir la bonne préposition vient du fait qu’ « accro » est un néologisme.
Si vous aviez écrit cette femme est une fanatique du chocolat, ou, cette femme ne peut résister au chocolat, le problème ne se poserait.
Cette femme est accrochée au chocolat. (Absurde, mais bon accord)
Il serait impossible d’écrire cette femme est accrochée du chocolat.
Mais les dérives, et la substantivation des verbes par glissements progressifs pose problème lorsque l’on veut allier des règles à des mots qui par définition se sont affranchis des règles

Accro : diminutif du participe accroché, auquel on veut adjoindre une préposition.
Accro au chocolat, accro du chocolat ?
Dans ce cas, l’euphonie demande accro au chocolat.
Mais il déplorable d’employer le terme accro qui est lui-même une sorte d'addict francisé.

Mais si vous le voulez
accro au chocolat, accro du chocolat blanc ou noir....accro des chocolats sous toutes les formes qu'il revêt..

Mais....
Pourquoi pas inconditionelle du chocolat; nous restons ainsi dans la langue française.
Oui je sais ce n'est pas tendance....

Soit, je veux bien suivre votre dérive lexicale, dans ce cas :

Accro, du verbe accrocher.
Un wagon est accroché à un autre wagon, ou à la locomotive, donc, une  femme est accrochée au chocolat, donc accro au chocolat et non pas du chocolat.

Patrick


----------



## beri

E-J said:
			
		

> Merci geve. Dans ce cas, êtes-vous d'accord que "Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *du *chocolat" pourrait également exister?


je dirais même que dans ce cas, "du" est mieux


----------



## geve

oui, moi aussi, contrairement à patricknuyttens (désolée  ) car "accro" est ici clairement utilisé comme substantif : "les accros". Donc : préposition "du"

"inconditionnelle" est joli et certainement plus correct, mais ne veut pas exactement dire la même chose... ça veut dire qu'elle ne jure que par le chocolat ; tandis que pour "accro", c'est plutôt qu'elle ne peut pas s'en passer...


----------



## E-J

Je n'avais pas l'intention d'employer un terme considéré comme "déplorable"!  

Effectivement, je vois que mon _Micro Poche Robert_, publié en 1989, n'en fait pas mention. Par contre mon _Larousse de Poche 2005 _m'en donne la définition, mais pas beaucoup de conseils quant à son usage.

Merci en tout cas pour toutes vos réponses!


----------



## zonbette

Il y aurait bien "dépendant" mais cela n'a pas la légèreté de "accro", de toutes les façons on le dit, mais on ne l'écrirait qu'entre guillements.


----------



## zonbette

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> *Elle est* accro *au* chocolat
> *C'est une* accro *du* chocolat
> 
> Mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi, hein !!
> 
> 
> PS : on dit _au point qu'elle_...


N'y aurait-il pas là un début d'explication? (tiré des "Difficultés de la langue française")


La préposition _à_ marque normalement l’appartenance après un verbe (_cette maison est, appartient à notre ami_). On l’emploie avec la même valeur devant un pronom, seule (_un ami à nous_) ou pour reprendre un possessif (_c’est sa manière à lui_). Mais on ne peut plus l’employer entre deux noms, comme on le faisait dans l’ancienne langue, sauf dans des locutions figées (_une bête à Bon Dieu_), par archaïsme ou dans un usage très familier. On dira : la voiture _de_ Julie, les fleurs _de_ ma mère.


----------



## Agnès E.

E-J said:
			
		

> Alors _du _et _au_, sont-ils tous les deux admissibles dans ce dernier exemple?
> 
> "Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *du *chocolat" --> Good news for chocolate lovers
> 
> "Bonne nouvelle pour les accros *au *chocolat" --> Good news for the chocolate-loving (pas très naturel en anglais, mais j'essaye de trouver une expression équivalente pour traduire l'"adjectivité" du mot "accros" ici).


 
J'aurais tendance à privilégier ici la seconde proposition.


----------



## patricknuyttens

Le problème (qui ne m’a pas échappé), vient du fait qu’accro est dérivé d’un verbe, il est devenu adjectif avant de devenir substantif.
Du chocolat ? je suis une accro (chée) : Substantif (1)
Au chocolat ? je suis accro (chée) : Participe
C’est selon, en fait.
Dans les deux cas, il serait même logique d’accorder accro (e)

Il est à noter que nous nageons, comme  je l’ai dit en pleine piscine chocolatée d’un néologisme.

Il est probable qu’il y a quelques années, des personnes se sont posé la même question à propose de fan.

(1) Exemples sur Internet
Sinon Je suis accro au sucre (particulièrement chocolat) aux peluches toujours
... Je suis une accroe quand il est question de mode et décoration Médievale ...

Certes ces exemples (je n’en ai retenu que deux) démontrentà quel point les néologismes nous poussent dans des retranchements qu’il est difficile de justifier en se référant à la linguistique.

Mais je maintiens
Je suis une accro (chée) DU chocolat
donc sans article
Je susi acro du chocolat
ou
je suis accro (substantif sans article) AU chocolat
Je suis addict AUX drogues douces.
Je susi une addict DES drogues douces

PS, comme vous le voyez je mets le féminin  car il faut être femme pour etre addicte au chocolat lol, ou UNE addicte DU chocolat.


----------



## geve

C'est une tendance lourde malheureusement, cf l'article du TLFi sur "_-O, finale et finale par apocope"_ (et ce ne sont que les mots en O !) : interro, démago, écolo, parano, hétéro... pour n'en citer que quelques uns ! 
Néanmoins, je crois que la règle (s'il peut y avoir une règle pour des mots douteux !) est de ne pas accorder les mots tronqués. Par exemple, il faut normalement écrire "elles sont sympa" et non "elles sont sympas"...


----------



## Agnès E.

> Je suis addict AUX drogues douces.
> Je susi une addict DES drogues douces


 
Êtes-vous sûr de ça en français ???


----------



## E-J

Ma "petite question" semble avoir ouvert un véritable sac de nœuds linguistique! Merci Agnès, beri, geve, Patrick et zonbette - il est très intéressant de lire vos commentaires.


----------



## patricknuyttens

Tu as raison Geve, mais je ne fais que suivre la dérive. Je suis totalement contre ces termes. La première règle serait de ne  pas les employer.
Voilà la version Harrap's Shorter:
Accro [akro] F1 adjectif (à la drogue) & fig. addicted ( à , to), hooked (à, on). 2 Nom ( aux échecs etc) addict. 

Faut-il écrire et conseiller aux étrangers: Je suis raide dingue de vous?
On peut le lire , en sourire dans un roman, et l'expliquer à un Anglais mais pourquoi vouloir l'importer come addict ou accro et tenter "d'offrir" des règles à une tournure d'esprit?
Une femme de mes connaissances me disait invariablement pour conclure ses assertions, point barre..
J'aurais pu la suivre et à mon tour propager ce point barre.
Mais je lui ai fait remarquer que le point suffissait au risque de se voir priver DE chocolat..... dont elle est accro, même addict dirais-je.

Tu vois, je donne uen valeur plus significative au termer addict, que je déplore tout autant que le terme accro, je leur offre une légitimité en les comparant par une gradation dans laquelle addict l'emporte sur accro.

Patrick


----------



## patricknuyttens

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Êtes-vous sûr de ça en français ???



parfaitemement Agnes
mais si tu es une addict des drogues douces, tu décrocheras du chocolat. Tu ne seras plus accro( e) au chocolat parce que les drogues douces auront fait de toi une accroe DE la drogue. ici accroe est substantif féminin. Nom féminin de la femme qui aime par-dessus tout le chocolat.

Je ris, il ne manque plus que Dali.
Lui aurait dit : nonnnnnnn , Moi je suis fou du chocolat Lanvin.


----------



## patricknuyttens

Sérieusement E-J. Je conseille en fait cette dernière formule:
Je suis folle du chocolat.

Patrick


----------



## zonbette

patricknuyttens said:
			
		

> Je suis totalement contre ces termes. La première règle serait de ne pas les employer.
> Faut-il écrire et conseiller aux étrangers: Je suis raide dingue de vous?
> 
> Patrick


 

* entièrement d'accord*, ainsi que pour toutes ces expressions toutes faites (ah le fameux point barre ....). Il y a un forum sur le site Télérama où l'on peut dénoncer tous ces tics de langage qui n'apportent rien à la discussion. Il y a suffisamment de mots en français comme dans n'importe quelle autre langue pour traduire notre pensée et nos émotions.

(je vais passer pour une rabat-joie mais tant pis)


----------



## E-J

Pas forcément rabat-joie, zonbette, mais tout simplement: française   

Merci à tous.


----------



## zonbette

je suis et resterai toujours accro *aux* double-meaning and understatements d'Outre-Manche. C'est en autre pour cela pour je voue une passion tout aussi débordante à l'anglais qu'au français.


----------



## geve

Je propose comme alternative "*je suis dépendante du chocolat*" _(dépendante au chocolat ? soudain un doute m'étreint  ),_ ou même "je souffre d'une sérieuse dépendance au chocolat"... parce que sérieusement, Patrick, ce truc de femme peut aller bien au-delà de simplement "être folle du chocolat" !  

Par contre, je reste fermement opposée à "accroe", pour la seule raison que ces deux voyelles accolées me font mal aux yeux...


----------



## Agnès E.

De mon temps on utilisait aussi camé ou shooté (en langage très familier, davantage que ne l'est accro, par exemple). Cela ne se dit plus ? Aurais-je donc davantage de points communs avec les dinosaures que je ne le croyais ???

Je me came aux chocolats, je me shoote au coca (exemples d'utilisation, je ne consomme personnellement ni l'un ni l'autre, moi ce serait plutôt foie gras et cidre, vous voyez...)


----------



## LV4-26

patricknuyttens said:
			
		

> Mais il déplorable d’employer le terme accro qui est lui-même une sorte d'addict francisé.


 Bof, moi, j'aime bien _accro. _Je trouve même cet *adjectif* (comme nom, il me gêne plus) plutôt sympathique (ce qui, je vous l'accorde, n'a aucun sens).
Je ne le met certainement pas dans le même sac que _addict _qui est un terme de "snobinard-qui-veut-avoir-l'air-citadin-branché" et _point barre_ qui est absurde. (depuis quand met-on des barres pour finir les phrases ?).


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> De mon temps on utilisait aussi camé ou shooté (en langage très familier, davantage que ne l'est accro, par exemple). Cela ne se dit plus ? Aurais-je donc davantage de points communs avec les dinosaures que je ne le croyais ???
> 
> Je me came aux chocolats, je me shoote au coca (exemples d'utilisation, je ne consomme personnellement ni l'un ni l'autre, moi ce serait plutôt foie gras et cidre, vous voyez...)


Rien à voir avec les dinosaures, Agnès !  
Pour moi, camé et accro expriment deux choses différentes : camé est l'état dans lequel on se trouve en consommant la drogue à laquelle on est accro... Enfin, c'est mon interprétation personnelle ! Mais certes, les deux états sont fortement liés...  
Alors que "fou/folle de" me paraît éloigné du registre de la drogue et de la dépendance physique.

Pour ma part, je souffre d'une grave dépendance au chocolat, au foie gras, au cidre... bref, à tout ce qui est bon


----------

